# Sling enclosure



## Axel Martinez (Jun 13, 2017)

Where or what can I use for a sling enclosure. I don't want something big because one is 1 cm and the other is 0.5 cm. I have two arboreal and one terrestrial tarantula which i know how to make it's enclosure.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 13, 2017)

Axel Martinez said:


> Where or what can I use for a sling enclosure. I don't want something big because one is 1 cm and the other is 0.5 cm. I have two arboreal and one terrestrial tarantula which i know how to make it's enclosure.


Which species are you getting? (_Avicularia_ can usually be set up as arboreals from the beginning, but other arboreal slings often go through a terrestrial/burrowing phase.)

For terrestrial slings (@cold blood)

For arboreal slings (@cold blood)

General advice for caring for _Avicularia_ or _Caribena versicolor_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## Axel Martinez (Jun 14, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Which species are you getting? (_Avicularia_ can usually be set up as arboreals from the beginning, but other arboreal slings often go through a terrestrial/burrowing phase.)
> 
> For terrestrial slings (@cold blood)
> 
> ...



I have two cobalt blue's,  a pumpkin patch, a Brazilian red and white, and a chaco golden knee


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 14, 2017)

Axel Martinez said:


> I have two cobalt blue's,  a pumpkin patch, a Brazilian red and white, and a chaco golden knee


Are they the ones you are getting (the ones you're asking about) or what you already have?


----------



## Axel Martinez (Jun 14, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Are they the ones you are getting (the ones you're asking about) or what you already have?


I already have -._.-


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 14, 2017)

Axel Martinez said:


> I already have -._.-


So which species are you asking about?


----------



## Axel Martinez (Jun 15, 2017)

mainly about the pumpkin patch and the Brazilian red and white


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 15, 2017)

Axel Martinez said:


> mainly about the pumpkin patch and the Brazilian red and white


I think both the _Hapalopus_ (pumpkin patch) and _Nhandu chromatus_ (Brazilian red and white) may burrow as slings, so you can probably do a typical terrestrial sling setup with extra depth for burrowing.

I haven't kept either of these, however, so feel free to wait for feedback from people who have (or search the forum for terms like "_Hapalopus_ sling care/setup").

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 18, 2017)

Axel Martinez said:


> mainly about the pumpkin patch and the Brazilian red and white



Pumpkins don't require anything special. I've owned 3. All raised in condiment cups, Thornton vials, and deli cups, and as adults either a KK or a ExoTerra Breeder Box, small.

The Brazilian, also nothing special needed there as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Axel Martinez (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you a bunch I was gonna be extra and put a lot of things.



viper69 said:


> Pumpkins don't require anything special. I've owned 3. All raised in condiment cups, Thornton vials, and deli cups, and as adults either a KK or a ExoTerra Breeder Box, small.
> 
> The Brazilian, also nothing special needed there as well.


----------



## Axel Martinez (Jun 18, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I think both the _Hapalopus_ (pumpkin patch) and _Nhandu chromatus_ (Brazilian red and white) may burrow as slings, so you can probably do a typical terrestrial sling setup with extra depth for burrowing.
> 
> I haven't kept either of these, however, so feel free to wait for feedback from people who have (or search the forum for terms like "_Hapalopus_ sling care/setup").


I'll do that too, thank you a whole bunch


----------



## viper69 (Jun 18, 2017)

No problem. They are a great species, with an excellent feeding response. The pumpkins are one of my favorite.














11-2013



__ viper69
__ Dec 1, 2013
__
hapalopus sp. columbia "large"









Axel Martinez said:


> I'll do that too, thank you a whole bunch

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Axel Martinez (Jun 18, 2017)

viper69 said:


> No problem. They are a great species, with an excellent feeding response. The pumpkins are one of my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn it looks amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 18, 2017)

Axel Martinez said:


> damn it looks amazing


Yes she did. She was an adult female I raised since it was 1/8" many years ago before they were as prevalent as they are now.

They used to be $60+ slings.


----------

